# first var experience



## 49ER (Jul 12, 2013)

Im assuming the var is causing this but not sure. I been noticing muscle cramps not real bad but I cramp easy. Today I hit bis and tris my bis and forearms looked all veiny. Now when I bend my arm and extend it cramps up and starts pumping blood looks crazy lol. I dont know but I think its safe to say the var is working.


----------



## DF (Jul 12, 2013)

Yup , var pumps!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 12, 2013)

Sounds like good quality var to me


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jul 12, 2013)

You got yurrself sum uh dat der good var. 

Love real var, not that shit cut with winny. 

Good for you, now go fuck shit up and then look at yourself naked in the mirror and flex.


----------



## username1 (Jul 12, 2013)

3g Taurine daily (powder kind, not the pills) should fix the issue with pumps


----------



## username1 (Jul 12, 2013)

username1 said:


> 3g Taurine daily (powder kind, not the pills) should fix the issue with pumps



my bad i meant for cramps i think, not pumps. some reason i thought you were talking about cramping up, didn't pay attention.


----------



## username1 (Jul 12, 2013)

shit i'm not thinking tonight, you did say cramping so yeah the taurine should help


----------



## 49ER (Jul 12, 2013)

username1 said:


> shit i'm not thinking tonight, you did say cramping so yeah the taurine should help



Any recommendations for taurine I got the pills


----------



## username1 (Jul 12, 2013)

49ER said:


> Any recommendations for taurine I got the pills



This is what I used and had no cramps - http://www.amazon.com/Foods-Taurine...qid=1373602647&sr=8-1&keywords=taurine+powder

I had read somewhere you don't need to go over 3g since the rest you just piss out or something.


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 12, 2013)

username1 said:


> This is what I used and had no cramps - http://www.amazon.com/Foods-Taurine...qid=1373602647&sr=8-1&keywords=taurine+powder
> 
> I had read somewhere you don't need to go over 3g since the rest you just piss out or something.



Really? Shiit i was recommended up to 6mg of taurine.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 12, 2013)

i used var for 9 week at 75mg.I had painful pumps but i was ripped


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, those pumps are killer.  I was doing leg extensions and my strength was great, but every rep was agonizing pump/pain and I couldn't walk.  Period.  So, um...enjoy!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jul 13, 2013)

Only my first run I got bad pumps ... But my second and 3rd where cake ... All same batch so I figured I got used to it 
3rd run I went up to 100mg too without issues, staying hydrated helps


----------



## 49ER (Jul 13, 2013)

I just got 120mls more definitely loving the pumps now


----------



## Epic_Ed (Jul 13, 2013)

Increase your water intake and add magnesium and potassium to the taurine recommendation.  And stop jerking off so much...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 13, 2013)

Epic_Ed said:


> Increase your water intake and add magnesium and potassium to the taurine recommendation.  And stop jerking off so much...



the jerkin part is gonna be rough


----------



## conan (Jul 14, 2013)

I usually get cramps on all orals, especially in my hands and feet.  Clen does it to me the worst.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jul 15, 2013)

Clen makes like everyone cramp... Your not alone lol


----------



## Cornedbeefhash (Jul 15, 2013)

I get cramps in my rib cage and upper back. It gets pretty painful but passes rather quickly.


----------



## Cornedbeefhash (Jul 15, 2013)

Make sure you take in a lot of potassium. This will help with the cramps.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 17, 2013)

Bro, I'm in my car with the absolutely worst backpumps. I can't drive right now. HoLY shit and only on 75mg var/day. Getting taurine tomorrow.


----------



## 49ER (Jul 17, 2013)

StoliFTW said:


> Bro, I'm in my car with the absolutely worst backpumps. I can't drive right now. HoLY shit and only on 75mg var/day. Getting taurine tomorrow.



I know how that feels


----------



## imagex (Aug 21, 2013)

Are you running var alone or with test??


----------



## 49ER (Aug 21, 2013)

imagex said:


> Are you running var alone or with test??



Always test in the mix bro


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 21, 2013)

49ER said:


> I know how that feels



X2. I have to incline my seat so I can drive after leg or back day.


----------



## graniteman (Aug 21, 2013)

Stay hydrated, try throwing electrolytes in before and after workout, i drink those ones for babies.  Pedalite i think they're called


----------



## Get Some (Aug 21, 2013)

For some reason with var I get almost a bloated feeling when eating and it seems to suppress my appetite. This bloat is only a feeling tho, I look exactly the opposite of bloated. Running 80mg var and 100mg proviron now... Holy pumperdickel, lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm on var now. Was out on my bike and got a leg pump to the point I was cramping up. Sucked balls.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 22, 2013)

Get Some said:


> For some reason with var I get almost a bloated feeling when eating and it seems to suppress my appetite. This bloat is only a feeling tho, I look exactly the opposite of bloated. Running 80mg var and 100mg proviron now... Holy pumperdickel, lol



Same here. At first I thought I was getting sick. One day I just had to take a break from food because it made me gag. But then I went back to normal.


----------



## Rage Strength (Aug 23, 2013)

Ill have to try some var sometime. Tried almost every AAS out there besides var lol


----------



## Get Some (Aug 23, 2013)

Rage Strength said:


> Ill have to try some var sometime. Tried almost every AAS out there besides var lol



It's nothing special by itself but is a very nice compliment to test. Veins for days and VERY few side effects. Possible to gain a few lbs but really used to preserve mass while cutting. Winny is far superior IMO but var has way fewer side effects, most notably no joint pain!


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 23, 2013)

Get Some said:


> It's nothing special by itself but is a very nice compliment to test. Veins for days and VERY few side effects. Possible to gain a few lbs but really used to preserve mass while cutting. Winny is far superior IMO but var has way fewer side effects, most notably no joint pain!



the 2 cycles that fit me best are:

Tren A and Test C (I never come off test and on tren run it low)

Test, Mast P and Var

Those are really good cycles for me.


----------



## Hero Swole (Aug 23, 2013)

var and tren = strength of Hercules. idk why i gained more strength with var and tren than with anadrol and tren.


----------



## traviswyliedime (Aug 23, 2013)

i loved var! ran it with tren at 75-100mg and I was freaking 245 and had abs from my chest down to my balls! lol


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 23, 2013)

Var is the shit!  My strength goes through the roof when I'm on and I keep a lot of it too.  Last week I hit 225 for 32 reps on the bench at 210 lbs.  I love Var and will make sure I never run out of the shit.


----------



## 502 (Aug 25, 2013)

My first var experience was today. Took 20mg of liquid, felt cracked out for 7-8 hours afterwards. I'm hoping that feeling goes away after a week or so?? Felt like I took 2 adderall.


----------



## jyoung8j (Aug 25, 2013)

I hate var.... but my girl loves it...


----------



## graniteman (Aug 25, 2013)

501s finest said:


> My first var experience was today. Took 20mg of liquid, felt cracked out for 7-8 hours afterwards. I'm hoping that feeling goes away after a week or so?? Felt like I took 2 adderall.



??Cracked out?  what are the mg's per mil on the liquids? Never had that reaction, be interested to hear more


----------



## SuperBane (Aug 25, 2013)

501s finest said:


> My first var experience was today. Took 20mg of liquid, felt cracked out for 7-8 hours afterwards. I'm hoping that feeling goes away after a week or so?? Felt like I took 2 adderall.



Legit var?


----------



## 502 (Aug 25, 2013)

SuperBane said:


> Legit var?



Yes, def legit var. NO question. Just did it the first day. 20mg/ml is what i have. Today I feel fine, but i'm splitting 40mg into 4 doses instead of 2. Works fine for me that way. Had the best workout ever today, maybe the test kicking in, idk but i love the feeling i have today. Can't wait for this var to kick in fully!


----------



## 502 (Aug 25, 2013)

graniteman said:


> ??Cracked out?  what are the mg's per mil on the liquids? Never had that reaction, be interested to hear more



na, it has nothing to do with it being liquid. I have a buddy who takes var regularly and he said the first 2 weeks he gets that feeling too. Said he usually does 5-10mg the first week then 10-20 the 2nd and 20 is as high as he goes. I'm going to run 40, just gonna let my body get used to it. Most people don't get that feeling from what I hear, but everybody reacts diff to everything. Don't let me scare you from var, It may have been placebo, Idk. but i felt cracked out yesterday for 8 hours or so.


----------



## JM750 (Aug 25, 2013)

Rage Strength said:


> Ill have to try some var sometime. Tried almost every AAS out there besides var lol



Me too. Got some coming from my mom. Cant wait to get on it.

I get charlie horse cramps all over my damn body really bad. And it is just from running test and deca.  I ordered the powder Taurine. I have the caps and they never did shit for me.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Aug 26, 2013)

cant wait to try me some.varrrrrr


----------



## anewguy (Aug 27, 2013)

I love those var pumps... But I never had them where they were unbearable.


----------



## Epic_Ed (Sep 18, 2013)

I added var to my current cycle on 8/24.  Became lethargic as hell and it killed my appetite.  I gave it three weeks running 50mg ED (25 in the AM and 25mg before 6pm workout) and my side effects never subsided.  If anything they got worse.  So I dropped it altogether last week.  I guess var isn't for me.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 18, 2013)

Var is awesome for me!  Other than throwing my lipids out of whack temporarily, it is the bomb.  Muscles look much fuller strength way up.

I know different compounds effect different people in different ways....


----------



## grind4it (Sep 18, 2013)

Personally, I've never been able to avoid the var cramps. I've run all of that shit and still chip my front teeth when I'm drinking coffee.


----------



## ram97 (Sep 21, 2013)

I loved var I get minor cramping but that didnt start until I took my dose from 50 to 75  a day.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Oct 28, 2013)

Var pumps are awesome. Started Var on my first cycle of Test C @ 40mg/mL a day... pumps were there after week one. Works nicely, but when you start to get harsh back pumps, Taurine always saves the day.


----------

